# Day 1 with the Fire



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a new owner of the Kindle Fire, thanks to Amazon's $139 deal! It arrived yesterday and I was very excited...I charged it up, and finally started using it at about 8:30 last night. So these are my impression so far:


The screen is very nice, very clear. At night it almost seemed to bright to read on, but it was still comfortable. In the morning, with the sun out - it does have a bit of a glare. A little annoying to read on it as I kept seeing my reflection on it or glare from the sun light. Inside the house/in the shade no problem, outside, eh prefer my Kindle Keyboard.
Battery life is a little short. Maybe because its the first time and I was using a lot of wifi. But last night, about 2 hours of usage and this morning about 3, and it needed a charge. So its charging now.
The Amazon App store - pretty nice selection, but does not seem complete. Its a bit annoying to see that there are no other browsers (OK, there's one, Maxthon) available for the Fire. Speaking of browsers, I can't get it to stop asking if I wanted to open with the Amazon Browser or Maxthon - it was so annoying that I finally removed Maxthon. I googled, and found that people recommend Dolphin browser - its available on Amazon App Store, just not for the Fire! To get more apps, it seems you have to either "root" it and install other app store or sometimes you can "sideload" an "apk" file.
Email has been a let down. I know its not the primary thing for it, and its nice for them to offer, but I don't think its done well. When viewing an email, it seems I can't zoom in using multi-gesture. A little magnifying glass with a + and - pops up on the bottom right to zoom in/out. The message list viewing is dark - doesn't seem to be other themes. I ended up downloading K-9 email app, but even that only become OK after some heavy tweaking in the settings (eg. font sizes tended to be too small, "preview" mode in the message list had to be set, etc etc).
Weight...its a little heavy, and became uncomfortable in bed to read. Maybe I need a case or something non-slippery for the back of it, but it kept slipping off and after reading for 20 minutes last night in bed - I gave up and went back to my K3. I do like reading on it, the screen was bright/clear - and I didn't need a light!
The Fire has a dual core cpu - but maybe the OS isn't optimized. I felt there was a delay for a lot of the functions. On email, I touch an email message and it takes a second to register, and then open the email message. Loading an apps feels the same way. Its responsive once its in an app or inside the actual email message, but I kept feeling like there is this delay. On the launcher, it felt the same way - scrolling through the apps/windows opened felt slightly delayed.

So overall, I like the Fire and am trying really hard to like it, but there's just something missing. I'll keep trying it this week and am hopeful that it will get better. But above is my impression thus far. Please keep in mind I'm not trying to start a flame war on different tablets/reader etc...I'm just posting my impression so far.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I recommend the Enhanced Email app. You can tap to zoom & it does have themes. Just two, I think, but I find the dark one to be quite pleasant.

Check Settings > More > Device to see if you have the update to 6.3. It has always been too bright for me, but this new update makes the dimmest setting more dim, so using it in bed no longer makes me wish for sunglasses

Enjoy your new Fire!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks!  I'll take a look at Enhanced Email.  As for the software version, it looks like I have 6.3 (latest, I think).

Can someone recommend how to load a different browser?  Dolphin?  I've come across a bunch of different instruction and am concerned about where to get the APK file from (concerned about getting a good version, not a hacked up/malware version).


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Google 1mobile from your Fire and download the 1mobile store app.  You need to go into your settings and allow outside sources.  Once that's loaded you can use their store from your Fire just like the Amazon store and I'm pretty sure they have Dolphin.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, couldn't find 1mobile on Amazon...on my way to look for it from the kindle browser and I'm assuming downloading directly from that.  I think that will help with other apps I'm looking for. In the meantime I was able to get Dolphin from my desktop from one of the android market and then emailing it to myself. I then saved the attachment and used ES File Explorer(from Amazon's app store).  Found the file and installed it.  I'm typing this from the Fire!  It took me a while as the keyboard lags behind me typing :-(


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

1mobile.com is a separate site. I personally use the Dropbox app to make everything easier. Install Dropbox on your PC, download APKs to that, then go to https://www.dropbox.com/android from your Fire to get the Android app. That way, you can access your APKs from Dropbox on the Fire and install them from the device itself.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I've also completed Day 1 with the Fire.  It arrived fully charged and, though I have used it quite a lot, it still shows more than 3/4 charge on the little battery icon.  My first thought when I took it out of the box was it was heavier than I expected.  That concerned me because I wanted to use it for reading.  I did read for about an hour last night and didn't notice the weight so I guess it is something you get used to fairly quickly.  I had tried reading on an iPad and that was much too heavy to use while reading in bed (IMO).  The screen is clear and bright.  Reading does not seem to result in eye strain and it was nice not needing a light. Setup was certainly easy.  I entered my wireless network information and the Fire instantly connected.  I've downloaded a book from my public library and that process worked flawlessly. I like being able to see my books on the carousel and "in the cloud" as opposed to the collections I had on the Kindle keyboard plus being able to see the cover of the books is great.  I've not loaded up on apps.  I use the iPad for games, etc. so didn't see any good reason to replicate what was on it.  So, yes, I'm very pleased with the Fire and look forward to learning more tips and tricks about how to use it.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Day 2!


Modification - I think I have the KF to the point where I like the interface. Between Dolphin's browser ability to install APK from websites directly and have 1mobile (thanks for the suggestion for that market!), I have swapped out and installed a number of apps. I now use Go Launcher mostly, and I think is a nicer experience for a "tablet" feel. It organizes Apps better and also has widgets (eg. Go weather) which makes the "home" screen look more informative. What I didn't like about this, is having to figure out what application works and the occasional hiccups of having an app not working, and the very rare can't remove the dang thing.
Web Browsing - as I said above, using Dolphin Browser now. Much better experience than Silk. I also didn't have the "select which application to execute" problem that I had with Maxthon. Once set, it just works. I also like the "gestures" - giving access to a number of functions without having buttons! In regards to compatibility, it works great. I noticed a lot more "flash" content than with the iPad - but I'm also noticing some annoying flash ads. Some that cover the screen with an ad. There's also been the occasional hiccups on website, for example on this site - some of the links when pressed, just sits there. Last night, I was trying to click on "next page" link and it sat there, I refreshed the page and still didn't work. Finally "stopped" Dolphin and reloaded the thread, and the "next page" link worked. Not sure what happened there.
Keyboard - Between the slight delay in the keyboard's responsiveness, and my general touching the wrong keys (or maybe the KF reading my presses as the wrong key, ha!) it is harder for me to type on this thing. Not trying to compare it to the iPad's keyboard, but I'm not as fast or accurate with this. The other problem I keep having is, it keeps thinking I've pressed the "space bar" too long and it changes it to "insert" - and then I end up not typing a space between words.
eMail - I haven't given Enhanced Email a try yet ($10!), but I may. Right now K-9 is working fine for GMail...and for work's exchange email (not a pretty solution), but MailDroid (from 1mobile) works. MailDroid doesn't give me calendar, but works for just email.
Battery Life - After playing with it yesterday for about 4 hours, it said I have about 32% battery left. This was at about 8pm, so I decided to charge it so that I could read in bed. I charged it for about 1.5 hours, and then used it in bed. This morning it still had a pretty good charge, so wifi usage drains this thing a lot (at least that's what i'm thinking right now). So I have hope that with using it just for reading, it would probably last for 6 to 8 hours.
Movies - I tried both Netflix and Amazon. Amazon was incredible, bright clear and responsive. I do wish they add "close captioning" feature/option. Netflix was another story. The video image was very poor, lots of artifacts on the screen (blocky and blurry pictures) and the worst part was the sound was NOT in sync. Tried a few other videos and came up the same. I also didn't like that when I adjust the volume (since its an on-screen volume control) the video/sound starts stuttering.

The last word on this for Day 2 is the general "lag" i feel for other functions other than reading a book. I know that this is the main function, but I'm not completely sold yet that I want this just for reading. I have to admit the other functions it offers (web browsing, email, etc) drew me in. Also to solve the glare problem, I increased the brightness which helps, but I'm afraid its probably going to eat up battery life too. So on to day 3....


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Forgot to add...I am now using a case/cover for the Fire.  I had an M-Edge Latitude jacket for a K3 Keyboard that fits the Fire perfectly!  In case anyone is interested in reusing their old case


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Netflix was horrible for me the first night, but then I tried it again the next day and it was beautiful.  I don't quite get what the difference was, but I haven't had a problem since.  I'm hoping maybe the first few times you use it there's some sort of downloading going on in the background or something.  It went from unusable to quite a nice experience.

I use the GoLauncher too.  The bookshelf interface was neat, but it just wasn't very user friendly in my mind.  The launcher gives easier access to apps, a way to shut down running applications without needed a task killer, and doesn't clutter your home page with recently used content.  It's not perfect, by any means, but you can just keep the Kindle Launcher on it as an app and be back to normal in no time.

I find a stylus helped me with typing immensely.  I am used to Swype, though, so not sure how much it'd help someone used to typing on a screen keyboard.  I've done my best to avoid them until now, even buying phones with physical ones.  I still want Swype, but the stylus makes it a better experience.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Swype?  Hmm...going to look for that, anything that helps my typing on this virtual keyboard!  I was trying to answer an email on K-9, it took me twice as long just to write a very short message.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Ugh, no swype without rooting it seems.  

No rooting for me, I'd like to keep it stock


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, can't Swype without rooting.  I accidentally long-pressed on an input box earlier and got an option for input method and got all excited and installed it, but no dice.  I'm -very- tempted to root it just long enough to install Swype and the Android Market, of course then I'd have to root it with every Swype update.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've had my Kindle Fire since the first day. I had a lot of issues with the Fire as it was shipped, but to Amazon's credit, there have been three major firmware updates, and each one has been a significant improvement. After the second upgrade, I was happy enough with the Fire to sell my iPad (which I loved) and buy a second Fire for my wife.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I bought the Fire for my Christmas present and really like the fact I don't need a book light with it; I used to always fight with the light for my first Kindle.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

If your still looking for an email app, there was one people were talking about not so long back called FirstMail or something, I used it for a bit and it was good, but i still prefer to get my mail on my iphone, its a lot easier to deal with, anyway, glad your enjoying your kindle!


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

So we are approaching a week with the Kindle Fire.

Overall rating: 3 out of 5 stars

The good:

The free app a day from Amazon is nice, so far I got one really awesome app - Fling. But its a game, and it does take away from my reading! And it is so very addictive, I'm on level 14 and been stuck on it for the past day. But in reality, the Appstore that Amazon built is a great alternative to other markets. It brings in a more trusted source (Amazon) for apps. As much as I like 1Mobile market, there were some apps that behaved badly and took me for a loop to fix/uninstall. I haven't had that problem with an App from the Amazon store.
Reading at night without a light has been really nice. I have a K3 and the light on it usually wakes up my wife, but with the KF and a "dark" colored theme I'm fine reading in the dark. Its still a little bright, but overall experience not bad! Also with the KF a case is needed to enjoy reading in bed  I use the M-Edge case for the K3 and that works well.
Video Streaming, still having a little hiccups with Netflix - but Amazon prime streaming is solid. Only have request that Amazon add in close captioning, but other than that I like it much better than Netflix. I hope they keep adding more content! Sharkweek has been my favorite recent add!
Email has been pretty good with K-9, I really like that app. For work email, TouchDown has been pretty good. So good, that I bought it. Its not a perfect Exchange email client, but what sold me was the ability to sync folders (with attachment) and the calendar handling/display on TouchDown is very good.
The screen continues to impress me. Aside from the glare problem in bright light, it really is a wonderful display and so far found that its easy on the eyes.
The ability to do some minor modification without rooting. Adding a different browser (Dolphin) and adding 1Mobile Market - you pretty much have access to everything you would want. I was able to get Temple Run from 1Mobile! So far I see no reason to root the KF, other than if you want to geek out 
Web Browsing is completely on Dolphin. I just LOVE the gesture ability on this browser, along with it being more compatible (IMO) to websites I go to than the Silk browser, makes for one really impressive experience. The gesture to go to the top of the page is one that I use very often. It is soo much better than having to move your fingers to scroll the page, especially on very long blogs that I read.
Ease of use. I can tell that Amazon spent a lot of time on their launcher. Although I have installed Go Launcher, I still find that I go back to the Amazon one quite a bit. Its friendly to use, and after a while I am torn between Go and the KF's native launcher. There's also some interesting "feature" which I'm not sure is from Go Launcher or not...every so often an icon would appear on the Go screen. It looks like an App, but I've never installed that App! When I click on these icons, it would take me to some website where I could install that app. I have no clue what these are, so I generally delete them and never install those apps! But its kind of scary to think that this could happen, so I am leaning more on using the Amazon Launcher.
The last great thing that I really like is that functions are also easy to get to, I believe that they have thought out how a normal user would use this and the preference/setting layout is generally good. I can easily find things, and like the ability to be able to get to a lot of the advance setting (if I wanted to).

The bad:

The size...I love the portability of it, and for reading the size totally makes sense. For reading email and browsing the web, its OK - not good or great. The experience I think would be better on a larger tablet. So I wouldn't buy this tablet for email or browsing, its a nice to have in a pinch - but I don't think I could rely on it for daily use.
The keyboard - man, typing on this thing is painful! I don't know if its the "sensitivity" around the various "key tiles" on screen or what...but I cannot be accurate with this keyboard! I keep making stupid spelling and "no space" mistakes! Driving me nuts on it.
Battery. I wasn't expecting all day usage on this...but it just seemed that I'm constantly charging this thing. At least daily, and on the weekend it was twice day! My son uses an ipad constantly throughout the day, and he would still have charge the next day to again use it constantly, and in the evening it would then put the message that it needs charging. Not trying to compare, but I just don't like having to constantly kill apps, or make sure something is not running to burn up more power, etc.
The last BAD, is a big one for me. The lag in the system. So I love temple run, but there would be occasions where this thing freezes for a half second!! I think temple run is the extreme side - there has also been a general lag between when I press a button for something and then the OS takes that input. Other apps display this at times too - and I've seen it when I'm reading a book! I would either swipe or tap to turn a page...and the app would slightly freeze and then turn the page. That slight delay is driving me more crazy than the keyboard  

The ugly:
Here's the ugly truth...I might return this  I find that for reading books...I seem to like my K3 better (yes, personal preference). When I look at this thing, its not fully a tablet and its okay for reading books on. Colored books and magazine really stand out on the KF, but I generally read books. For reading books, I don't want to worry about battery life. For a tablet or computer, I would use it to read blogs, emails, and some website browsing....and I can't see myself using the KF for that. I'll keep it a few more days and really am hoping that something will change my mind...but right now I'm leaning towards returning it.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

For reading books, one of the e-ink Kindles is undoubtedly better. But I expected that to be the case before I bought my Fire. That's why I still have my trusty $79 Kindle. Mainly, the Fire functions for me as a bedside web browser and magazine/article reader with some cool apps too. And I can see myself using it as a portable video player if I'm ever away from home.


----------

